# Knife on duty belt



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

How many of you carry a Knife on your duty belts? Or in a boot or pants pocket? I have been thinking of adding my swat knife to my gear. Iam not sure if should get a holder and put it on my belt or just carry it in my boot or pants. It is the full size S&amp;W swat knife. (about 5inchs closed) 
Thanks


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I keep mine in my front pants pocket. Its the 2" S&amp;W Swat knife. I don't like to carry it any where visable. I was taught that in a struggle they can take it off your belt and stab you with it, if they can see it. 
The best place i heard is attached to your vest. Its concealed, and still easy to reach. 

Just my 2cents.


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

Another question to add... do you carry assisted open, auto-open, or regular folding blades??


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Mortal knight good idea!!

I carry a knife on my person!! My union rep asked what purpose would a police officer need a knife. He asked me because he wanted to know how he could justify a police officer carrying a knife and also wanted to know what he would use if he needed to defend me or my fellow officers if need be (note my union rep is a non LEO personal, so I had to educate him) 
I told him I need a knife because if I responded to a MV accident and the car is on fire and the person is strapped in I may need to cut the seatbelt strap to get him/her out. I also told him when I work at the Department of Public Health Police I responded to two separate suicide attempts situations where the individuals tried to hang him self in the bathroom using a rope on one occassion and a paints belt on the second. I was able to cut them down upon arrival avoiding death on both occasions. My opinion every officer should carry a sharp edged folding knife either hidden or secured somewhere on your person. :2c:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Knife*

*Bearcat*, I carry a CKRT M-16 design (about the same size as your S&W) in my right front pocket. It's just underneath my duty weapon so it wouldn't be too accessible in a struggle, so my concentration would remain on primary weapon retention. A knife is a very useful tool, mostly it serves a utilitarian purpose, but it obviously can be a life saver too.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I carry a S&W folder clipped in my pocket. I took a good class taught by the New England Police Officers Safety Assoc. www.neposa.org, called tactical knife skills for police officers, and the scope of the class was to teach basic knife fighting techniques, because in a lethal force encounter, a knife can be an excellent "tool of immediate means".

The instrutor actually made a point that this is why you carry a knife, not to cut seatblets, has anyone here actually had to cut a seatbelt?????????


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I carry the S&amp;W swat knife on my duty belt. I keep it in a single magazine pouch. Most people don't even know that there is a knife inside. I have used mine for all types of things on duty. From picking a lock to cutting mail open.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

SPDFITZ said:


> I carry a S&W folder clipped in my pocket. I took a good class taught by the New England Police Officers Safety Assoc. www.neposa.org, called tactical knife skills for police officers, and the scope of the class was to teach basic knife fighting techniques, because in a lethal force encounter, a knife can be an excellent "tool of immediate means".
> 
> The instrutor actually made a point that this is why you carry a knife, not to cut seatblets, has anyone here actually had to cut a seatbelt?????????


That's a great idea but I would be tentative to count on it. You may be proficent and trained in it but if it's against your dept's policies to carry weapons not authorized you could be in deep stuff.

I also have the same S&W and carry it for the same reasons that PJM does. As far as actually cutting a seatbelt, it depends on what kind of roads you patrol on. MSP would benefit with having them for the large amount of high speed impact collisions where as a campus it is low probability. Most of the cops I know use that "excuse" so to say as to justify why they carry the knife and it is allowed. And if it so happens it is drawn during the "heat" of the battle then so be it. But I personally would be wary in coming out and saying I carry it for personal defense. :2c:


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

SPDFITZ said:


> I carry a S&W folder clipped in my pocket. I took a good class taught by the New England Police Officers Safety Assoc. www.neposa.org, called tactical knife skills for police officers, and the scope of the class was to teach basic knife fighting techniques, because in a lethal force encounter, a knife can be an excellent "tool of immediate means".
> 
> The instrutor actually made a point that this is why you carry a knife, not to cut seatblets, has anyone here actually had to cut a seatbelt?????????


 In my years of experiance i have always believed that a knife is a liability because i know for a fact that unless it is in your dept use force policy on a knife being a tool to be used in a deadly force encounter you and your dept are in big trouble and guess what the dept is going to back out by saying that you knew the policy so be careful on what people tell you.
I do carry one for emegency reasons and i have cut pleanty of people out of their cars but i keep it where hopefully no one but i can get to it. 
Also i would like to add when its life or death we all have to do what we have to do to go home.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I know an officer who actually wished he had a knife to cut seatbelts. Alot of accidents lately.
There are knives that are actually hooked shape. I also saw a knife that is also a combo window punch. 

I also took a knife defense class, The instructor said ,"in a knife fight you will get cut, you will bleed" I guess that is why we carry guns.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

Mortal knight said:


> I know an officer who actually wished he had a knife to cut seatbelts. Alot of accidents lately.
> There are knives that are actually hooked shape. I also saw a knife that is also a combo window punch.
> 
> I also took a knife defense class, The instructor said ,"in a knife fight you will get cut, you will bleed" I guess that is why we carry guns.


 How long have you been without a job?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Mortal knight said:


> I know an officer who actually wished he had a knife to cut seatbelts. Alot of accidents lately.
> There are knives that are actually hooked shape. I also saw a knife that is also a combo window punch.
> 
> I also took a knife defense class, The instructor said ,"in a knife fight you will get cut, you will bleed" I guess that is why we carry guns.


I am thinking about getting the S&W First Responder knife.

Can be found here Pioneer Valley Knife

Also look up Masters of Defense Dieter CQD Mark I Auto W/ web cutter & glass breaker BT.

Those seem to the highest quality ones without getting one of the multi-purpose tools


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

I wouldn't carry a knife with the intention of using it as a weapon, but rather as a "tool" as others have posted. I would never carry a knife on my belt or in a visible location even if my department allowed it. In those cases, it would be just another weapon I would have to worry about being taken and used against me.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

jay-z said:


> How long have you been without a job?


 :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> I am Certified in ASP, O.C., CPR & AED. I went to the MCJTC. I have my AA in CJ. *All I need is a J.O.B in L.E. as a P.O.!*


I think that is what he was referring to


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Gil said:


> > I am Certified in ASP, O.C., CPR & AED. I went to the MCJTC. I have my AA in CJ. *All I need is a J.O.B in L.E. as a P.O.!*
> 
> 
> I think that is what he was referring to


Oh, That's simple to answer. I'm still only an Aux-fficer. I don't have any relatives currently in LE. None of my relatives are in politics or position of power within the state of Mass, so I gotta get hired the hard way :lol: :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

just to clarify, I carry the knife as a "tool", however in our use of force policy for deadly force encounters, you may use any "tool of immediate means".

i.e. some mug has hold of your gun, or is on you with some type of weapon, and your firearm is pinned, etc, a knife may be a good emergency countermeasure. 

just remeber to check your policy on tools of immediate means.


or you can always use the Maglite!! :shock:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

The Maglite works VERY well. :wink:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

HHmmmm... I have a stinger not a mag( :mrgreen: ). Shouting out "Don't make me get out the stinger" may help. Suspect may think he is gonna get zapped :wl:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

725 said:


> I wouldn't carry a knife with the intention of using it as a weapon, but rather as a "tool" as others have posted. I would never carry a knife on my belt or in a visible location even if my department allowed it. In those cases, it would be just another weapon I would have to worry about being taken and used against me.


Absolutely its a tool not a weapon and should be used as such. However if a group of gang members are tackling you for your gun I would suggest you do what ever means possible to keep yourself safe. Remember is better to be homeless and or moneyless than to be lifeless.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree, BHCCPD; I carry a Spyderco tucked in the top of my field boot in the winter and in my pants pocket in the summer uniform. It's mostly for utility purposes (and yes, I have used it to cut seatbelts, and a tow rope on one occasion), but if I was in some sort of life-or-death situation I would have no problem burying it in someone's gut (department policy be damned!). I also have serious doubts the job would stick it to you, as long as you were in the right. In any case I would rather be alive before a trial board than dead in a coffin!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I carry an S&amp;W 4" Swat knife, which I carry in a small pocket in my pants. A very nice knife.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Emerson Commander in the right rear flashlight pocket here.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Emerson CQC7 in pant pocket and a Swiss Army Multitool on the batman belt..


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

BHCCPD said:


> Remember is better to be homeless and or moneyless than to be lifeless.


aka: "Better to be judged by twelve, rather than carries by six."


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Kershaw in the flashlight pocket


----------



## M. C. Hess (Nov 13, 2003)

My seatbelt cutter is a kershaw its in my pocket at all times. Go ahead and try to take it off my body. I will work as a janitor, and they will a cold slab of hamburger. Semper Fi! M


----------



## M. C. Hess (Nov 13, 2003)

all errors are a mistake, done after working too many hours and only a few hours of sleep. Semper Fi! M


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

I carry the SOG flash 2 clipped on my pocket. It has an internal spring to assist with openning. It also has a safety switch which locks the blade closed, this is a feature that I like because in the event someone does take it from me hopefully they don't figure out how to open it, giving me some time to retreat or take it back from them.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I carry a 3" bucknife

Primary purpose: Keep fingernails clean
Secondary purpose: Tool to strip/cut wires/seatbelts etc.
:wink: 
Hope-I never-need-purpose: perform trachestomy/vasectomy/circumcision/open perps scrotum or throat!
:shock:


----------



## melissa112580 (Jul 3, 2003)

I carry my S&amp;W SWAT knife (Which I LOVE!!!) in my front pants pocket. Its a great handy tool to have. It comes in handy for many things around the campus. Just a side note: If you need to cut a basketball in half the S&amp;W SWAT knife cuts it in half like slicing butter!!! =D> i give it two thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup: and five gold stars :star: :star: :star: :star: :star:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Melissa,

if youre cutting basketballs... you have OTHER issues..... :wl: :bat:


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

I carry a 3" auto open in my strong side, leg pocket.
Great for opening lunch! LOL...
Also I carry a leatherman on my belt in a case.

Stay Safe.


----------



## melissa112580 (Jul 3, 2003)

Well my other issues come from YOU!!! :finger2: YOU ARE MY OTHER ISSUE!!! :wl:


----------



## MelroseAUX (Jan 5, 2004)

I carry a 2" infront of my ASP on my right side, above front pocket, it's a generic flip knife, $10, however it's damn good quality, rubber grip, strong as hell....and sharp as hell


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

PJM#15 said:


> I carry the S&W swat knife on my duty belt. I keep it in a single magazine pouch. Most people don't even know that there is a knife inside. I have used mine for all types of things on duty. From picking a lock to cutting mail open.


You can also use it to cut your huge sub from Ferreria's.


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Like everything else a knife is a great tool and is useful in many situations. I carry a Schlalge utility knife, like a leatherman, on my belt and I also carry a baby serated SWAT knife in my pocket. Great for turning a screw, cut a wire etc. and at the least as a dining utensil when one is not supplied by the local eatery. Don't forget it is also a small back up weapon if need be.01061957056000595542


Be Safe,
Mike


----------

